# Main pipe not sucking up.... gaggia classic



## Kittybean (Jun 25, 2017)

Got my husband a gaggia classic and it's stopped sucking up. Makes a loud noise! Descaled it, nothing. Checked that the pump pipe is connected, fine. The water steamer thing (sorry, tea drinker here!), works. After it's let water out (the steamer thing that you turn the knob to use) then seems to deposit chalky water into the tank. Took off the parts where you put the coffee in! And washed them all. Still no suction..... any ideas anyone?! Than you


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

where are you based?


----------



## Kittybean (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi, West Sussex. I tried to fill the long pipe with water with a turkey baster.... nothing....


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Look on here for descaling, particularly the solenoid.


----------



## Kittybean (Jun 25, 2017)

GCGlasgow said:


> Look on here for descaling, particularly the solenoid.


Cleaned screws etc..., nothing. If it was the head bit that was causing the problem.... would is still attempt to suck up?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Is the water going back to the tank through the other pipe ?


----------



## Kittybean (Jun 25, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> Is the water going back to the tank through the other pipe ?


The pipe that's used for the hot water on the side (that your turn the knob to use) works, then when I turn it off, smoke... or chalky water... goes into the water tank. Thank you!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If the water is flowing through the pipe back into the tank the pump is working, if thas you say the water is "chalky / milky " looking it sounds like scale from the descaling. It also sounds as if the "solenoid" valve is stuck / partially blocked. This is a unit bolted to the L/H side of the boiler ( it has a square black box on top) This needs to be removed and taken apart to clean it out, with the amount of scale it would probably be best to strip and clean the boiler as well.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Yeh sounds like the solenoid is blocked... do you at least hear the click sound when you press the brew button?


----------



## Kittybean (Jun 25, 2017)

stevenh said:


> Yeh sounds like the solenoid is blocked... do you at least hear the click sound when you press the brew button?


 I hear a clunk when I turn it on. Googling solenoid now! Thank you


----------

